# Current TUG Review Champion - Abaco-Bob



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2014)

While I wont release their full names without their permission, I would like to at least recognize their efforts in submitting TUG reviews!

They are the current champion for TUG review submission with more than 75 reviews submitted!

As a reward, they are now officially TUG members for life! =)

Thank you again Bob and Colleen!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats to Bob & Colleen.  Not only for writing 75 reviews, but traveling THAT MUCH thanks to your timeshare ownership!


----------



## presley (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice.  Thanks for all the reviews.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 1, 2014)

That's very impressive! Congratulations!

Dave


----------

